# How to rebuild a Ford 4100 Fuel Injection Pump



## KellyGirlKY (Apr 15, 2012)

My dad has the parts to fix the fuel injection pump for a Ford 4100 tractor. But he needs a diagram on how to put the pump back together. Does anyone have a diagram or photos or tips??? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For a parts diagram, go to Messick's.com on the internet. At the top of their home page:

- Click on parts diagrams
- Click on New Holland Ag.
- Enter your model number (4100)
- Click on 1975-1981 4100 
- Ckick on fuel systems
- Click on fuel injection pump

Ebay often has service manuals for sale for Cav injection pumps. A pump manual would certainly provide much more guidance than a parts diagram. You would have to be careful to select a manual representative of your pump model. Re-sell the manual when you're done with it.

Another thing - there are three timing marks under the timing gear cover that must be aligned when you reinstall the injection pump.


----------



## KellyGirlKY (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't figure out how to print it  When I print the page, it's only a portion of the diagram. 

I'm checking ebay now! 

Thanks!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you have a CAV DPA type rotor pump. If so, these documents have useful information:
http://www.fujiyachts.net/manuals/CAV DPA Pump Rebuild Manual.pdf
http://ebookbrowse.com/cav-workshop-manual-fuel-injection-pump-pdf-d110028589

As said before, there are different models, the basics are the same though.
Take care not to get any dirt or water into the pump and try to expose the internal parts to air as little as possible.


----------

